# Junior Hunter should resign



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/editorials/sd-duncan-hunter-indictment-20180821-story.html

After serious questions first arose about his use of campaign funds for video games, private school tuition, dental surgery and a garage door in early 2016, Hunter initially depicted this spending as a result of mistaken purchases by his young son or sloppy campaign paperwork. But the indictment demolishes that craven lie. It shows that in the first few months of 2010, his campaign treasurer had already warned him about his wife’s improper use of a campaign credit card and suggested it be taken away — something Hunter declined.

The indictment shows both Hunters repeatedly tried to create cover stories that they could use to justify their expenses as somehow related to campaigning. Hunter tried to set up a visit to a U.S. Navy base in Italy in 2015 so he could just claim an official dimension to his family vacation. When Navy officials couldn’t accommodate his preferred date for a tour, Hunter told an aide, “Tell the Navy to go f*** themselves.” That same year, Hunter’s wife told him to buy shorts for a trip to Hawaii at a golf shop so they could claim the expense was actually “[golf] balls for Wounded Warriors.” This is despicable.​

When Hunter Senior was caught cheating on his property taxes about 10 years ago, he initially denied or belittled the reports, but eventually did the honorable thing and pursued a settlement with San Diego County.  Junior should follow Daddy's example and resign.

Indictment accessible here --

https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/21/politics/read-duncan-hunter-indictment/index.html

The good stuff starts on page 11.  For example, Junior used his campaign credit card to pay for a ski trip to Reno/Lake Tahoe at a time when his checking account was overdrawn and he had less than $20 in his savings account. 

And I want to know more about the identity of Individual 14, who seems to be playing the role of a romantic date in many of the "overt acts" cited in the indictment, including the ski trip mentioned above.  I wonder if co-conspirator Mrs. Junior knew about that relationship at the time.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Reading the indictment, I learned a new word - malversion = "corrupt behavior in a position of trust, especially in public office".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Reading the indictment, I learned a new word - malversion = "corrupt behavior in a position of trust, especially in public office".


Boy, that was a quick trial.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/editorials/sd-duncan-hunter-indictment-20180821-story.html
> 
> After serious questions first arose about his use of campaign funds for video games, private school tuition, dental surgery and a garage door in early 2016, Hunter initially depicted this spending as a result of mistaken purchases by his young son or sloppy campaign paperwork. But the indictment demolishes that craven lie. It shows that in the first few months of 2010, his campaign treasurer had already warned him about his wife’s improper use of a campaign credit card and suggested it be taken away — something Hunter declined.
> 
> ...


Fascist.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Boy, that was a quick trial.


So far, it's an indictment.  I look forward to reading Junior's statements about the indictment.  

When the U-T first published its series of articles on the creative campaign expenditures of Junior and Mrs. Junior, they admitted mistakes and promised to repay improper credit charges with personal funds.  So far, they are not even close to fulfilling that promise, and reading the details of their family finances in the indictment it looks like they may be close to bankruptcy.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fascist.


In what way?


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> So far, it's an indictment.  I look forward to reading Junior's statements about the indictment.
> 
> When the U-T first published its series of articles on the creative campaign expenditures of Junior and Mrs. Junior, they admitted mistakes and promised to repay improper credit charges with personal funds.  *So far, they are not even close to fulfilling that* *promise*, and reading the details of their family finances in the indictment it looks like they may be close to bankruptcy.



*Neither did the scumbag Creepy Porn star Lawyer Micheal Avenatti, hell he ripped off*
*his former employees and he's the NEW Mouth piece for the DNC....!*

*Huh ?*
*Really, you think that dirtbag piece of shit is doing good. He's destroying the legal*
*system with his Phony legalese arguments " That he will depose the POTUS "....*
*He's going to end up in a trash heap some where the way his sorry ass is thinking.*

*How about Senator Menendez who had WIDE SCALE corruption and financial fraud,*
*not to mention verifiable accounts of underage sex with minors and the DNC looked the *
*other way. *

*I can go thru a whole list of DNC scumbags YOU support....*

*Duncan Hunter will go thru the legal system and retain his seat, not even YOU corrupt*
*DNC local " Filthy Filner " types will run him out.*

*He gets his time in Court....Innocent until proven Guilty is how it works here in the USA.*

*I see whats going on, you Democrats/Rhinos are Very desperate to swing the balance of *
*power so you can bring Impeachment Charges against a sitting President....so anything *
*goes that fulfills your desired goal....*

*You will deeply regret the path you scumbags have taken.....*


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Duncan D Hunter campaign --

https://www.fec.gov/data/committee/C00433524/?tab=about-committee

The Treasurer listed, Chris Marston, is a partner in a law firm that specializes in campaign services for Republican politicians.

https://electioncfo.com/


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Duncan D Hunter campaign --
> 
> https://www.fec.gov/data/committee/C00433524/?tab=about-committee
> 
> ...




*The DNC is a Corrupt Criminal Operation......They are Dead Broke.*
*Look at your own Party of Criminals first.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> In what way?


No trial, straight to the stockade.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*Filthy Filner approach.....*

*Throw the shit into the next yard.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No trial, straight to the stockade.


I don't know Joe... it appears this guy was part of the swamp. I really don't care what party they are from. Yes, give him his due process but let's not have the taxpayers foot the bill for another idiot politician.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*Duncan Hunter will get his day in Court....*

*Hillary Rodham Clinton will get her " lemniscate " in Hell....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't know Joe... it appears this guy was part of the swamp. I really don't care what party they are from. Yes, give him his due process but let's not have the taxpayers foot the bill for another idiot politician.


I am not sticking up for any of these criminal politicians, it is just the fact Mr E-patriot tends to jump the gun on all things right.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

*Spola Henry is a Filthy Filner Democrat who steals Golf Balls from his*
*neighborhood Golf Course and attempts to sell them on SoCalSoccer Forums..... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2018)

Indicted Republican Rep. Duncan Hunter has suggested that his wife was to blame for misuse of campaign funds after the couple was indicted on using up to $250,000 for trips, clothing purchases and school tuition.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Indicted Republican Rep. Duncan Hunter has suggested that his wife was to blame for misuse of campaign funds after the couple was indicted on using up to $250,000 for trips, clothing purchases and school tuition.


His wife is a Democrat?


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2018)

*Poor Poor Rodent.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Reading the indictment, I learned a new word - malversion = "corrupt behavior in a position of trust, especially in public office".


Why would anyone trust a public official?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 26, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/opinion/editorials/sd-duncan-hunter-indictment-20180821-story.html
> 
> After serious questions first arose about his use of campaign funds for video games, private school tuition, dental surgery and a garage door in early 2016, Hunter initially depicted this spending as a result of mistaken purchases by his young son or sloppy campaign paperwork. But the indictment demolishes that craven lie. It shows that in the first few months of 2010, his campaign treasurer had already warned him about his wife’s improper use of a campaign credit card and suggested it be taken away — something Hunter declined.
> 
> ...


Isn't this the guy who took over his daddy's seat?  And his legal defense amounts to its his wife's fault.  
haha oh what a twisted web we weave.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Isn't this the guy who took over his daddy's seat?  And his legal defense amounts to its his wife's fault.
> haha oh what a twisted web we weave.


Typical Trump supporting nutcase, it's always someone else's fault, the deep state, Hillary!, Obama!, their wife, a staff member, BENGHAZI!, the IRS, Weiner, the leftist. What ever happened to personal responsibility?


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Isn't this the guy who took over his daddy's seat?  And his legal defense amounts to its his wife's fault.
> haha oh what a twisted web we weave.



*You must be talking about Bill Clinton.......*

*About 17 current United States Democratic Senators should*
*resign Immediately......about as Filthy as they come.... *


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

Looks like t thinks Junior is innocent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like t thinks Junior is innocent.


If one supports t they are absolved of all sin in the eyes of the lord (t).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If one supports t they are absolved of all sin in the eyes of the lord (t).


Can POTUS pardon a member congress?


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can POTUS pardon a member congress?


Yes, and it probably wouldn't hurt his poll numbers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can POTUS pardon a member congress?


If you support t you can get off scot free.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you support t you can get off scot free.


Oh, I thought you were going to say if your name is Hillary you can get off scot free.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh, I thought you were going to say if your name is Hillary you can get off scot free.


30+ years of attacking Hillary has resulted in the uninvolved questioning her (seems like the goal was achieved?), but nothing else. She lost, probably because of the 30+ year smear campaign, what do you know hope to gain now besides a deflection away from the multiple investigations into Trump and Co. (the single most corrupt administration in the history of the USA)?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 30+ years of attacking Hillary has resulted in the uninvolved questioning her (seems like the goal was achieved?), but nothing else. She lost, probably because of the 30+ year smear campaign, what do you know hope to gain now besides a deflection away from the multiple investigations into Trump and Co. (the single most corrupt administration in the history of the USA)?


Can you believe Trump is still your President? Even after the 2 year smear campaign?


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If one supports t they are absolved of all sin in the eyes of the lord (t).


*Dumb Rodent..........*


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

San Diego Union and Tribune used to be safe for local Republicans, no matter how sleazy.

Not any more --

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/watchdog/sd-me-hunter-liaisons-20180830-story.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Dumb Rodent..........*


Drunk rodent...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> San Diego Union and Tribune used to be safe for local Republicans, no matter how sleazy.
> 
> Not any more --
> 
> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/watchdog/sd-me-hunter-liaisons-20180830-story.html


Some people still have and uphold standards.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> But it was my wife that prepares these postings, so you’ll have to take it up with her.





nononono said:


> *That's right... Blame it on your Wife....You Pussy Ass Mutha....*





Nonononono said:


> Leave my wife out of it, leave my family out of it, It’s me they’re after anyway. They’re not after my wife; they want to take me down, that’s what they’re up to. So let’s get this in the arena and have this settled.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people still have and uphold standards.


Junior has varied between "It's my wife" and "Leave my wife out of it".


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people still have and uphold standards.



*Obviously you have no standards....thus your lunacy.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2018)

*Fat Slob Bob has a case of Itchy Crotch....*
*He's having difficulty conveying his opinion lately.*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Junior has varied between "It's my wife" and "Leave my wife out of it".


You don’t say?  

Its alleged I have had at least two affairs but have dismissed those rumors as “tabloid trash.”

A total of five alleged affairs are the latest evidence suggesting that I may not be the family values poster I am on this website.

I also may not be the best husband. After a certain poster chastised me for blaming my wife for my posts, using coarse language in big bold red font, I felt compelled to reverse course and let folks know that they should “leave my wife out of it.”

Funny that’s almost exactly what Duncan Hunter, Jr. (R-Cal) has been charged with in a federal criminal action brought by the Trump Administration’s Department of Justice.  

The big bold red font coarsely worded  posting fellah will certainly have consistent thoughts on Mr. Hunter’s conduct as he does about mine.  

Of course, my conduct is completely farcical rather than a series of federal felonious crimes of a breach of the public’s trust alleged against Mr. Hunter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 5, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You don’t say?
> 
> Its alleged I have had at least two affairs but have dismissed those rumors as “tabloid trash.”
> 
> ...


I think you should resign and then run again under a new name.
(with a new wife)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people still have and uphold standards.


Some peoe ain't you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Reading the indictment, I learned a new word - malversion = "corrupt behavior in a position of trust, especially in public office".


That's all of Congress.  Jr. is small potatoes.  If you signed off on QE, you should be fired.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Indicted Republican Rep. Duncan Hunter has suggested that his wife was to blame for misuse of campaign funds after the couple was indicted on using up to $250,000 for trips, clothing purchases and school tuition.


The crime being?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Isn't this the guy who took over his daddy's seat?  And his legal defense amounts to its his wife's fault.
> haha oh what a twisted web we weave.


Victimless crime.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Typical Trump supporting nutcase, it's always someone else's fault, the deep state, Hillary!, Obama!, their wife, a staff member, BENGHAZI!, the IRS, Weiner, the leftist. What ever happened to personal responsibility?


It's Bush's fault.  Remember?!!!  You people crack me up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people still have and uphold standards.


Standards?
Like abortions?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Standards?
> Like abortions?


Actually, no, but I'm not one to tell others their personal business. You seem the type that find it mandatory for a proper society.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people still have and uphold standards.





Hüsker Dü said:


> It is hilarious when a nutter clearly demonstrates their lack of self-awareness by proving the point they are attempting to object to.


Hilarious


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some peoe ain't you people.


"peoe"? I think I tried some of that in Lisbon, 'o6 . . . but yeah, you are right, my people don't do peoe on a regular basis.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually, no, but I'm not one to tell others their personal business. You seem the type that find it mandatory for a proper society.


Lying sack of shit...
You allow babies to be sucked from their mothers womb, I find it disgusting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "peoe"? I think I tried some of that in Lisbon, 'o6 . . . but yeah, you are right, my people don't do peoe on a regular basis.


pigeon


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lying sack of shit...
> You allow babies to be sucked from their mothers womb, I find it disgusting.


Now I know you've cracked, sad.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> pigeon


That would be dizzy the former resident of Hawaii, run off the island by the bruddahs . . . probably for being a sellout. Now he sits and stews like the rest of you nutter buffoons. You guys are one angry group of loonies.


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now I know you've cracked, sad.


*You judge from within a lower " Colin ",  how smelly of you.........Nike would be proud.*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You judge from within a lower " Colin ",  how smelly of you.........Nike would be proud.*


Where have you been? We’ve been worried sick. You could have been dead and dismembered in an alley. 

You know the rules of this forum. Rule number one, you do not leave your towels on the floor. We’ll get back to that, by the way. 

Rule number two, post your idiotic fifth or sixth grade level moronic posts by 11.    10 if you keep arguing. 

And if I see those towels on the floor again, you’ll be air drying for a month!


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Where have you been? We’ve been worried sick. You could have been dead and dismembered in an alley.
> 
> You know the rules of this forum. Rule number one, you do not leave your towels on the floor. We’ll get back to that, by the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That would be dizzy the former resident of Hawaii, run off the island by the bruddahs . . . probably for being a sellout. Now he sits and stews like the rest of you nutter buffoons. You guys are one angry group of loonies.





Hüsker Dü said:


> It is hilarious when a nutter clearly demonstrates their lack of self-awareness by proving the point they are attempting to object to.


Go nutter go!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That would be dizzy the former resident of Hawaii, run off the island by the bruddahs . . . probably for being a sellout. Now he sits and stews like the rest of you nutter buffoons. You guys are one angry group of loonies.


We may be looney, but we are not angry, just ask us.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That would be dizzy the former resident of Hawaii, run off the island by the bruddahs . . . probably for being a sellout. Now he sits and stews like the rest of you nutter buffoons. You guys are one angry group of loonies.


Such a sour and wound up soul you are.
You could learn a few things from the Hawaiian.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Such a sour and wound up soul you are.
> You could learn a few things from the Hawaiian.


Like who to hang out with.


----------



## nononono (Sep 6, 2018)

*Bitter and Sour....*

*The two sides of Rodent's coin.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey 4nos, you’ve yet to articulate your hyperbolic criticism of my farcical blaming of “my wife” for posts that are designed to emulate the blame Hunter, Jr. had publicly used to blame his wife for crimes he has inconsistently gone and pleaded not guilty to committing. 

That might be a better use of your retort posts, rather than the simian images of juicy red anuses that populate your adolescent responses rather than whatever level of human intellectual dialogue you obtained upon reaching majority.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Victimless crime.


Are you sure that all those that contributed hard earned money to his re-election campaign feel their money allegedly spent on vacations and other personal indulgences don’t feel somewhat victimized by the allegations raised by the Trump Administration’s DOJ actions initiated and ultimate indictments’ against him and his wife?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Are you sure that all those that contributed hard earned money to his re-election campaign feel their money allegedly spent on vacations and other personal indulgences don’t feel somewhat victimized by the allegations raised by the Trump Administration’s DOJ actions initiated and ultimate indictments’ against him and his wife?


I'm sure some people feel that they were victimized by their OWN decision to contribute to Jr..


----------



## nononono (Sep 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Hey 4nos, you’ve yet to articulate your hyperbolic criticism of my farcical blaming of “my wife” for posts that are designed to emulate the blame Hunter, Jr. had publicly used to blame his wife for crimes he has inconsistently gone and pleaded not guilty to committing.
> 
> That might be a better use of your retort posts, rather than the simian images of juicy red anuses that populate your adolescent responses rather than whatever level of human intellectual dialogue you obtained upon reaching majority.



*Anus*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Anus*


You certainly are transparent when it comes to your fetishes.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are transparent when it comes to your fetishes.


*Nah....I went fishing with an " ANUS " and you bit.....now git off the deck.*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 10, 2018)

It’s a shame 4nos will not provide any degree of a coherent response beyond his “anus” diatribe to my farcical “wife” being blamed for my accounting records in response to my analogy to Duncan Hunter, Jr.’s actions since being criminally charged by Trump’s led DOJ.  I’d hate to suggest 4nos is a coward in being incapable of engaging in an adult, civil, intelligent exchange of opinions.  

For the record, Jr. blamed his wife for accounting ‘irregularities’ yet pleaded not guilty to all felony federal criminal charges.  I say he’s most likely criminally culpable, given it’s a Trump appointee in charge of the local office, and nearly all below the Trump appointee level are career prosecutors, who are generally culled from blue chip conservative circles, especially given San Diego’s well known conservative leaning.  

However, I look forward to 4no’s learned opinions as to Jr.’s culpability as it stands currently in the court of public opinion.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*You are despicable .....Anus and Wife in the same sentence....*

*My oh My.....you are culpable...*

*Hey BOB .....what's that about Sen Menendez and Pizzagate...oops Pedogate......*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are despicable .....Anus and Wife in the same sentence....*
> 
> *My oh My.....you are culpable...*
> 
> *Hey BOB .....what's that about Sen Menendez and Pizzagate...oops Pedogate......*


Quicke notes:  “my wife” is farcical for purposes of getting under your skin, even as thin as it is.  You have once again obvuscated the direct issue at hand. 

Two, culpability is generally a legal term, and you’ve offered no relationship to your otherwise incoherent babble. 

Three, you’ve heard John Melendez’s hysterical actual audio of his phone conference with Trump of just a few months ago, where Trump was duped into thinking he was speaking on the phone with Democrat Bob Menendez of New Jersey, almost a year after his prosecutions went south for undoubtedly corrupt purposes (he’s from New Jersey for gosh sake) with Trump praising Menendez’s ability to avoid prosecution.   Or have you limited your information input to Fox, Breitbart, Townhall and Neo-Nazi websites that would never cover such pathetic imbicile conduct by Trump?

Anyway, you’re continuing to obvuscate re Hunter, Jr.  Care to offer a salient opinion, or continue to avoid the inevitable hypocrisy you’re destined to ultimately meet?


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Quicke notes:  “my wife” is farcical for purposes of getting under your skin, even as thin as it is.  You have once again obvuscated the direct issue at hand.
> 
> Two, culpability is generally a legal term, and you’ve offered no relationship to your otherwise incoherent babble.
> 
> ...



*1....2....3....*

*You are not free from me....*

*4.....5....6......*

*How does Menendez get his kixs....*

*7......8.....9......*

*Trump will be just fine ...!*


----------

